# ayé il est la le imac 50" revC + ipod 5g



## mfy2a (16 Novembre 2005)

ENFIN, apres 1 mois d'attente (un peu plus meme) il est là. commander le 12 lors de son annonce, il a été pris en compte 12 jours apres, alors que le debit a été quasi immediat :/
apres 3 jours d'attente suplementaire due à la corse, il est arriver aujourd'hui, vers 14h.
comme j'etais au bureau, je decouvre la bette que ce soir.

j'avais promis a certain (dont meldo :love que les photos serais là, la premiere prévu etait celle du livreur, mais vu comment je l'ai harceler pour qu'il veuille bien me livrer, il etait pas de super humeur, et j'ai pas tenter.

pour le reste, j'ai shooter la bete lors de son debalage, mais manque de pot, j'ai pris les photos en raw, donc je ne les ai pas encore recup donc faudra attendre demain je pense.

* mes premieres impressions.*

il faut dire que c'est mon premier mac, la seule chose que je connais, c'est final cut , et les quelques skins pour xp (oui j'ai honte, et alors...)

ça boute vite, tres vite meme, c'est fluide beau et lumineux, bref ça me change de mon portable asus. (15,4")
poour peu etre rassurer quelques un, il ne fait pas un bruit meme en collant l'oreil dessus. bon c'est sur, j'ai pas tester sous FCP ni toshop, mais j'ai decompresser pas mal de truc et recupéré pas mal de donner via le rezo, et la seul chose que j'entends, c'est le ventilo de mon portable qui est reputer pour etre silencieux. j'ai entendu quelques "grat grat", mais fausse alerte, c'etais mon HD externe.
=> donc pas un bruit, le silence royal.

* photobouth.*

ENORME, je me suis pris des crises de fou rire tout seul a me prendre en photo, on imagine meme pas la tete de cul que ça peu nous faire lol, sinon, c'est sur, ça sert a rien a part a avoir une image msn a la con.

* frontrow.*

ma copine veux switché apres 10 sec de demo (oui elle a recup mon portable asus ^^)
la telecommande ma bluffé puisque elle marche dans tout les sens, meme dans la piece d'a coté, on croirai à du bluetooth.

* mighty mouse.*

grosse deception, peu etre un equestion d'habitude, mais elle me plait vraiement pas. elle glisse mal (pourtant tapis funk) et la bille est immonde a utiliser.

* wifi + livebox*

la galere total, presque 1h a config, et pas moyen de passer en conexion auto, je doit rentrer la clé en manuel a chak boot :/ pas encore touver la solution.

* voila pour l'imac, passont a l'ipod.*

il est maginique. je trouve rien a redire sauf peu etre un bouton reset. oui, j'ai oublier de dire que je suis le roi pour faire planter une machine, et qu'au bout de 2 min j'ai reussit a le "freezé". il m'a fallut un bon quart d'heure avant de comprendre que la touche menu + la touche valid du mileu préssé pendant quelques secondes provoquais un reset 

j'ai pas eu le temps de tester la video, et encore moins le retour TV => oublier mon cable svideo au bureau 

enfin voila les photos arriverons demain ainsi que la production suite et creative suite donc si vous avez des test a me soumettre ... je suis a vous ^


----------



## ivanlefou (16 Novembre 2005)

50" ?!!:hein:

des photos,... :rateau:


----------



## mfy2a (16 Novembre 2005)

oué merde je me suis leger embalé lool 20", si un modo peu corriger, je peu pas editer le titre :/


----------



## ivanlefou (16 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> oué merde je me suis leger embalé lool 20", si un modo peu corriger, je peu pas editer le titre :/



l'erreur est humaine!!!

bravo pour le switch


----------



## nicogala (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> oué merde je me suis leger embalé lool 20", si un modo peu corriger, je peu pas editer le titre :/


Nan, t'apprendra 
(j'ai cru à une blague en plus avec un iPod pesant 5g ...)

Bon, tu sais quoi, on veut tout, tout les tests, toutes tes impressions, tout ce que tu pourras écrire (tu le puiseras à l'encre des yeux de Meldon... tiens, je me Cabrelise :mouais: )
Y compris le récit de ton adoption finale de la MightyMouse au bout d'une semaine à scroller horizontal dans des TimeLines...


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> * wifi + livebox*
> 
> la galere total, presque 1h a config, et pas moyen de passer en conexion auto, je doit rentrer la clé en manuel a chak boot :/ pas encore touver la solution.



 
J'ai du le faire en 5 minutes. 
A partir d'un autre ordi ou d'une connexion filaire tu vas dans les pref de ta LiveBox (adresse 192 ...... ) 
Dans sans fil, tu as doit éditer les filtres Mac. 
Tu rentres l'adresse mac de ta carte AirPort. 
ET puis voilà tu repasses en connexion Wi-Fi et là tu rentre un fois pour toute ta clé WEP.


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

ok mais le probleme c'est que j'ai pas la sagem, mais l'inventel, et elle le permet pas, j'ai du faire une association en premier, ensuite le prob c'est que le module aiport me demande une clé wpa personnel alors que je suis en wep. et que en manuel je peu mettre une clé wep, mais il la garde pas dans le trousseau :/


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> ok mais le probleme c'est que j'ai pas la sagem, mais l'inventel, et elle le permet pas, j'ai du faire une association en premier, ensuite le prob c'est que le module aiport me demande une clé wpa personnel alors que je suis en wep. et que en manuel je peu mettre une clé wep, mais il la garde pas dans le trousseau :/



l'inventel ne permet pas de faire quoi ?? tu peux pas aller dans les pref' ?? 
Si c'est le cas un petit coup de tel à Wanadoo pour leur demander l'échange de ta LB Inventel contre une Sagem .


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

y'a des pref bien sur, mais nul part le moyen d'ajouter en manuel l'autorisation pour une adresse mac, le probleme a été reslolu en faisant une association avec la livebox, mais mon dernier probleme reste que le wifi se conect pas en auto au demarage, faut que je le mette manuelement, mais bon, j'ai pu faire des mises a jours deja


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> * photobooth.*
> 
> ENORME, je me suis pris des crises de fou rire tout seul a me prendre en photo, on imagine meme pas la tete de cul que ça peu nous faire lol



Ah oui? Tiens on aimerait bien voir ça.


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> y'a des pref bien sur, mais nul part le moyen d'ajouter en manuel l'autorisation pour une adresse mac, le probleme a été reslolu en faisant une association avec la livebox, mais mon dernier probleme reste que le wifi se conect pas en auto au demarage, faut que je le mette manuelement, mais bon, j'ai pu faire des mises a jours deja



Même dans le menu avancé ???


----------



## Macbeth (17 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui? Tiens on aimerait bien voir ça.


Tiens, ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps.



ouais ça fait bien 24 h


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

Félicitations donc  




			
				mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> y'a des pref bien sur, mais nul part le moyen d'ajouter en manuel l'autorisation pour une adresse mac, le probleme a été reslolu en faisant une association avec la livebox, mais mon dernier probleme reste que le wifi se conect pas en auto au demarage, faut que je le mette manuelement, mais bon, j'ai pu faire des mises a jours deja



Pourque ton iMac se connecte automatiquement au démarrage, il suffit de cocher la case "Regler automatiquement..." dans "Préférences système - Date et Heure".


----------



## nicogala (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai   c'est un moyen détourné mais si ça marche c'est cool  (ça ne concerne que le wifi pour certains modems c'est ça ?)


----------



## Macbeth (17 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ouais ça fait bien 24 h



c'est exactement ce que je dis... ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

alors pour meldon ^^,
voici photobouth





par contre j'arrive pas a recup les raw sur mon canon, j'ai installer tous les soft canon, mais pas moyen :/
donc si quelqu'un à une soluce pour recup les raw sur un 350d, je suis preneur


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

Bon, GROS probleme !!

j'install final cut pro HD4,5  et quand je le lance, ben j'ai un joli message qui me dit que j'ai pas la config necessaire et il precise qu'il faut une carte agp !!!
je vais pas me payer toute les mises a jours quand meme, pke bon j'ai toute la production suite, ça chiffre quand meme
si quelqu'un a eu le probleme et qu'il y a un patch ou quelque chose ?
ça me ferais chier de prendre FCP 5 sur emule alors que j'ai une licence :/


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> Bon, GROS probleme !!
> 
> j'install final cut pro HD4,5 et quand je le lance, ben j'ai un joli message qui me dit que j'ai pas la config necessaire et il precise qu'il faut une carte agp !!!
> je vais pas me payer toute les mises a jours quand meme, pke bon j'ai toute la production suite, ça chiffre quand meme
> ...



Tu peux pas les appeler pour avoir des infos? C'est pas glop. 

(merci pour la tof, elle est trop géniale lol)


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2005)

ben iPhoto  sait faire du RAW


----------



## iota (17 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> j'install final cut pro HD4,5  et quand je le lance, ben j'ai un joli message qui me dit que j'ai pas la config necessaire et il precise qu'il faut une carte agp !!!


Final Cut Pro HD 4.5 n'est pas compatible avec les mac équipés de cartes graphique PCI-Express (voir ici).

Donc à part passer à la version 5, aucune solution n'est proposée.

@+
iota


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Final Cut Pro HD 4.5 n'est pas compatible avec les mac équipés de cartes graphique PCI-Express (voir ici).
> 
> ...


 oué c'est exactement ce que m'a dit apple, mais bon debourser 499¤ pour la mise a jour, ils sont gonflé quand meme, ce que je pige pas, c'est que motion qui utilise 10X plus la carte graphique, ben marche nikel 




			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ben iPhoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben il me met 9 photos disponible, mais lorsque je lui demande de les telecharger, il me met format inconnue ...

pour EOS capture livré avec l'appareil, il me dit carrement qu'il n'y a pas de carte memoire dans l'appareil


----------



## iota (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> ce que je pige pas, c'est que motion qui utilise 10X plus la carte graphique, ben marche nikel


Le problème ne vient pas du fait que ta carte graphique manque de puissante (au contraire) mais du fait qu'elle est trop récente 

@+
iota


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

erf !
bon ben meme si ça se fait pas, la solution sera par emule le temps que papa noel passe dire bonjours

au fait, probleme wifi résolu, me demandez pas comment


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> ben il me met 9 photos disponible, mais lorsque je lui demande de les telecharger, il me met format inconnue ...
> 
> pour EOS capture livré avec l'appareil, il me dit carrement qu'il n'y a pas de carte memoire dans l'appareil


 et avec transfert d'images ?? ou un lecteur de cartes...
Tu es sûr de ton cable USB ? tu le branches où ?


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

j'ai pas de lecteur de carte, je passe par un cable usb que j'ai branché au clavier, j'avoue j'ai pas tester ailleur


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

iPhoto ne gère pas le RAW de 350d


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

pu..ain mais j'ai la poisse ou koi, iphoto gere pas le 350d, final cut pro 4.5 marche pas avec les cartes pci express, ça commence a me saouler :/


----------



## meldon (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> pu..ain mais j'ai la poisse ou koi, iphoto gere pas le 350d, final cut pro 4.5 marche pas avec les cartes pci express, ça commence a me saouler :/


Et canon (boum) ne donnes pas un soft pour gérer leur raw?? C'est very strange ça. :hein:

Edit: ben si normalement y a un soft.

Edit2: Il est même disponible là (drivers/software)


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy a dit:
			
		

> pour EOS capture livré avec l'appareil, il me dit carrement qu'il n'y a pas de carte memoire dans l'appareil



oui oui, marche po non plus, je test ce soir sur un autre usb que le clavier


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, marche po non plus, je test ce soir sur un autre usb que le clavier


Ya des chances que ça vienne de là. Le port du clavier ne délivre peut-être pas assez de courant électrique. De plus il est en USB 1


----------



## nicogala (17 Novembre 2005)

Il n'accepte pas ma clé usb par exemple (pas assez de jus) ...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ya des chances que ça vienne de là. Le port du clavier ne délivre peut-être pas assez de courant électrique. De plus il est en USB 1


C'est étrange quand même parce que normalement l'APN ne doit pas tirer l'alimentation du port USB, car il a sa propre alimentation (batterie).

Sinon mfy2a, normalement quand tu branches ton appareil sur le Mac, tu dois avoir un volume qui monte sur le bureau, qui correspond à ta carte mémoire...


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

bon probleme resolu en branchant sur l'usb 2 via transfert d'image, mais aucun volume de monte, enfin, j'men fou 

sinon voici les photo 




tous le colis est bien là




un premier aperçu du contenu




on fait durer le suspens ^^




la bete est en place




1er demarage







front row

voili voilou


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

Sympa les photos.
Tu vas faire une heureuse ...


----------



## Macbeth (17 Novembre 2005)

Mon canon n'est pas visible non plus sur le bureau. mais j'avais un des logiciels avec (imagebrowser, photostich et compagine...) enfin, si ton problème est résolu... c'est ok.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

Et dans Finder, en mode colonne ?  est-ce que ça s'affiche ?


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

non, et imagebrowser refuse de se lancer, donc j'ai fini par le desintaller, je passe par transfert de foto, ça me va, par contre j'ai trouver que pour passer du format raw en jpeg ou tiff, ben c'est pas super rapide


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

Et il dit quoi l'Utilitaire de disque (/Applications/Utilitaires) ?


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

il apparait pas non plus dans l'utilitaire de disk, j'ai portant reformater la carte et pris ke des jpeg au cas ou c'est le .cr2 qui bloquais, mais rien de plus n'apparait


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

J'ai regardé sur le site de Canon avec le lien de Meldon, il semblerait qu'il faut un driver pour pouvoir monter comme volume directement sur la machine. Et il n'y a pas de driver pour OS X, il faut passer par les applications...

Qu'est-ce qu'il utilise comme carte mémoire ?


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

ben c une compact flash de 1 go de chez kingston

sinon rien a voir, mais front row lit vraiement tout, mov (normal) mais aussi mpeg, divx et compagnie, en fait tout ce que peu lire quick time


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> ben c une compact flash de 1 go de chez kingston


Je pense qu'un lecteur de carte mémoire simple devrait faire l'affaire... je crois que quelqu'un te l'a proposé...


----------



## mfy2a (17 Novembre 2005)

oué j'v voir, je suis en train d'etudier le petit boitier pour decharger les photo sur ipod, j'v bien lire la compatibilité avant


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les photos.
> Tu vas faire une heureuse ...



Ah oui super photos! Tout à fait dans l'esprit découverte! 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mfy2a.



Désolé :hein: (je le mets dans mon calepin pour un tournicotage de disco ball plus tard!)

J'espère que tu vas résoudre ton problème d'appareil photo!


----------



## mfy2a (18 Novembre 2005)

ben au pire je passe par transfert d'image, ça marche comme ça puisque les photos sont là 
bon c'est pas super pratique, mais bon ...

sinon j'arrive pas a mettre de video sur l'ipod, seulement les clip acheter ou les podcast video, j'voulais fouttre 2 - 3 .mov que j'avais, pas moyen, j'ai essayer de les mettre n mpeg-4, mais pareil,j'ai vu sur le forum que quelqu'un paralait d'un soft (isquint) mais il me genere un mpeg4 sans l'audio, et qui n'est pas accepter non plus par mon ipod.
pour le mettre dedans, j'essaie de le faire glisser dans itune, ou alors fonction importer, mais aparement c'est pas comme ça qu'il faut faire :/

edit: c'est bon j'ai fait le boulet là, j'ai trouver, c'etais ajouter a la biblioteque, dsl :/


----------



## flotow (20 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé un truc (sur macBid, je crois) pour FCP HD 4.5 



> Pour info, FCP HD 4.5 cherche un port AGP pour pouvoir fonctionner.
> Or, y en a pu sur notre bel Imac tout neuf.
> Donc pour contourner le problème sans bourse délier, il suffit dans le fichier info.plist contenu dans le logiciel (fcp hd 4.5) d'effacer les lignes suivantes :
> 
> ...


En esperant que ca pourra d'aider...


----------



## [cedric_2b] (20 Novembre 2005)

Salut mfy2a, pourrait tu me dire si tu as installé un codec ou autre , pour faire tourné les divx sur Front Row, car moi avec Divx 5 installé sur Quicktime, au menu Sequence de Front Row, j'ai la roue qui tourne un long moment avant de m'affiché un ecran blanc  (par contre avec les autre format : mov ect , tout fonctionne) . merci


----------



## mfy2a (20 Novembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un truc (sur macBid, je crois) pour FCP HD 4.5
> 
> 
> En esperant que ca pourra d'aider...



aahh, je test des lundi alors, pke là j'avoue que j'avais mis une version pas tres tres clean, mais bon, puisque j'ai une licence 4,h autant m'en servir, surtout que j'ai pas vu la diff avec la 5.
je te tien au courant 

sinon, non, j'ai pas mis de codec special, j'ai juste pris divx sur telecharger.com
je te fait la list des soft installer, peu etre que l'un d'eux m'a mis un codec 
FCP 5 (je repasse au 4,5 lundi )
motion
dvd studio pro
compressor

-> bref apple production suite
quick time pro 7

et c 'est les seul soft qui concerne la video, le reste je pense que ça t'intereese pas 

c'est etrange pke moi il accepte tout ce que quickt time est capable de lire, divx, xvid, mp4, m4v ...


----------



## Kilian2 (20 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> Bon, GROS probleme !!
> 
> j'install final cut pro HD4,5  et quand je le lance, ben j'ai un joli message qui me dit que j'ai pas la config necessaire et il precise qu'il faut une carte agp !!!
> je vais pas me payer toute les mises a jours quand meme, pke bon j'ai toute la production suite, ça chiffre quand meme
> ...



Ca c'est bizarre ...

Sinon j'ai hate de recevoir le mien


----------



## mfy2a (23 Novembre 2005)

bon final cut c'est ok, sinon bilan apres une smeaine d'utilisation : 
mon centrino 1,7 avec 1 go de ram est dans les choux.
que ce soit sur photoshop (rien qu'a l'ouverture) ou en encodage via quick time (oui il faut remplir l'ipod now) ben je gagne facile 1 min par episode de kamelot (comme j'en ai une centaine ...)
sinon osx on s'y fait desuite, je n'ai pas de foncion qui me manque pour le moment, sauf peu etre msn pour faire le con avec la cam ^^
je commence a m'habituer a la mighty mouse, encore que la roulette m'enerve asser avec ses retour arriere dans la navigation web.
sinon je suis assez surpris de sa puissance meme sous FCP, je ne trouve pas que les temps de calcules soit bcp plus long que sur le bi 2,5 du bureau. là ou il peine, c'est ous motion : la x600 est plus que legere.
voili voilou, pas grand chose a ajouter sur l'imac.
l'ipod lui est nikel, il accepte tout ce que je lui met, seul petit prob, je n'arrive pas a exporter pour la tv :/


----------

